# Wireless Internet Interference?



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I temporarily moved to a place, which has wireless internet but not sure what type. I've been getting bad signals on the phone and also on my Wacom drawing tablet is causing the cursor to jitter alot. My question is, can this be possibly caused by the wireless internet here? In my old place I had WLAN WiFi wireless and this wasn't happening, are there like other types of wireless internet that may cause this?

I've did research on my Wacom drawing tablet that RF interfence may cause the cursor to jitter...I'm not sure if Wireless Internet has anything to do with this.

Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It is possible if the signal is strong enough for wireless to interfere with a cordless phone, depending on the frequency. For example, if you have a 2.4Ghz cordless phone, and the wireless is running at 2.4Ghz (802.11b/g), it is possible for there to be some interference. You could also be getting interference by other devices and household appliances, such as a Microwave. If you have a Microwave nearby, move it (or yourself) away from it. The same thing goes with some Bluetooth devices.

The simple solution when it comes to the phone is to get one that runs on a different frequency - if the wireless runs at 2.4Ghz, get a phone that runs on 900Mhz or 5Ghz. If the wireless runs at 5Ghz (802.11a), get a phone that runs on 900Mhz or 2.4Ghz. However before you start buying a new phone, try moving the wireless access point to another location and see if this alleviates things.


----------

